# Kucken vs. gucken



## MissKreation

Guten Abend, liebe Community 

Oft frage ich mich, wie man bei den ganzen Dialekten in Deutschland als Ausländer durchsehen möchte. Gut, die Meisten lernen das Hochdeutsch, aber trotzdem.

Eine Frage beschäftigt mich derzeit sehr:
Schreibt man gucken und spricht kucken?
ich spreche es ja mit einem k aus, aber schreibe es mit einem g. Die Form mit dem g ist auch die Gängigste.

Im Duden sind beide Versionen vertreten, aber bei kucken steht, dass es eine nordeutsche Varainte ist, aber ich komme aus den Norden und kenne nur die Form mit dem g!

Kennt jemand die Wortentwicklung? Oder den Unterschied beider Verben?

Ich hab bereits manche Diskussionen darüber gelesen (z.B. auf konjugation.de), aber nirgends eine eindeutige Antwort gelesen.


----------



## berndf

Ich glaube, Du hast die Implikation der Aussage im Duden nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Süddeutsche schreiben nicht nur _gucken_, sie sprechen es auch so aus! Die fortisierte (genauer: nicht-lenisierte) Aussprache ist norddeutsch. Entsprechend kommt die alternative Schreibung auch nur im Norden zur Anwendung.

Ich nehme an, dass die Aussprache mit /k/ in norddeutschem Hochdeutsch auf niederdeutschen Einfluss (_kiken_) zurückgeht.


----------



## Juri

Meine Großmutter aus Tirol hat immer gucken gesagt.
Kirche sagte sie immer Kirsche.


----------



## MissKreation

Echt man spricht im süddeutschen gucken mitg aus?
Klingt in meinen Ohren wirklich falsch...

Naja, aber ich schreibe ja gucken, aber sage kucken 
Wieso mische ich diese beiden Formen zusammen?


----------



## berndf

MissKreation said:


> Wieso mische ich diese beiden Formen zusammen?


Wahrscheinlich weil Du von Deiner Umgebung gelernt hast _kucken _zu sagen und sie Dir in der Schule eingebläut haben _gucken _zu schreiben. ... So ist es mir zumindest ergangen.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Süden werden "harte" Konsonanten (k,t,p) oft weich ausgesprochen, genauer gesagt, unbehaucht.

Das geht soweit, dass Homophone entstehen. (k->g, t->d, p->b).
In der Schreibweise wirkt sich das extrem selten aus. Ein Beispiel ist "kucken"<->"gucken"

In Sachsen gibt es einen Scherz:

_Die Sachsen sprechen "k" immer als "g" - außer in "Karasche" (Garage)._

Im Thüringer Wald, wo ich herstamme, gilt auch diese Aufweichung, allerdings nicht ganz so umfassend wie in Sächsisch.

Im Norden wird der Kontrast zwischen "g" und "k" am Silbenbeginn praktisch immer ausgesprochen, mit Ausnahme einiger Fremdwörter.


----------



## Savra

berndf said:


> Wahrscheinlich weil Du von Deiner Umgebung gelernt hast _kucken _zu sagen und sie Dir in der Schule eingebläut haben _gucken _zu schreiben.


Das ist ja hübsch, bei _Schule _und _einbläuen _mußte ich sogleich an Schläge und blaue Flecken denken – dänken.

Ich schreibe gucken auch mit g und spräche es doch stärker mit k, obwohl ich Guckloch wieder eindeutig mit g ausspräche; und je länger ich über dieses Wort nachdänke, desto seltsamer wird es.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Guck!


Gehörst du etwa auch zu der Fraktion, die _guck_ schreibt und _kuck_ sagt? Was zum Kuckuck?! Ich dachte, in Norddeutschland wäre man da konsequenter als bei uns, in mittleren Breiten.


berndf said:


> Wahrscheinlich weil Du von Deiner Umgebung gelernt hast _kucken _zu sagen und sie Dir in der Schule eingebläut haben _gucken _zu schreiben. ... So ist es mir zumindest ergangen.


Mir auch, und ich bin in der Nähe von Heidelberg eingeschult worden, wo sie immer noch _kucken_ sagen.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Gehörst du etwa auch zu der Fraktion, die _guck_ schreibt und _kuck_ sagt?


Absolut! Ja, ist so. Einer der seltenen Ausnahmen!

"Gucken" mit [g] gesprochen klingt für mich total falsch. Aber richtig geschrieben wird es natürlich. Mir ist "kucken" so gut wie noch nie begegnet und ich empfinde es als falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich spreche "gucken" vorn mit "g" und in der Mitte mit "k", kenne aber viele, die beides mit "g" sprechen.
Dabei ist zu beachten, dass "g" nicht unbedingt stimmhaft ist, es ist aber jedenfalls nicht behaucht.
In der Parodie "Was kuckst du?" spreche ich beides behaucht, also mit "k".

Ich lebe seit über 60 Jahren in Dresden, stamme aber aus dem Thüringer Wald (fränkischer Bereich).


In beiden Gegenden werden Konsonanten aufgeweicht, wenn auch leicht unterschiedlich.

Wenn ich aber "Kuck" lese, lese ich es mit "k" vorn und hinten.

In Sachsen spricht man es oft "guggen".


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Mir ist "kucken" so gut wie noch nie begegnet und ich empfinde es als falsch.


Ich schreibe eigentlich nur noch _kucken _und mache das sogar im DaF-Unterricht an der Tafel so vor; allerdings immer mit der Erklärung, wie schizophren sich die meisten Muttersprachler hier verhalten, was Aussprache und Schreibung des Wortes angeht.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Ich schreibe eigentlich nur noch _kucken_


Dann sprichst du auch korrekt "kucken" -- und ja, so wäre die Schreibweise konsequent. Sieht für mich immer noch falsch aus, aber würde zumindest die korrekte Aussprache forcieren.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Dann sprichst du auch korrekt "kucken"


Ich finde es nicht angemessen "so wie ich es gewohnt bin" mit "korrekt" zu übersetzen. Die Aussprache "gucken" gibt es durchaus und wird auch als korrekt empfunden und auch im Duden angegeben, nur nicht in der Gegend, wo wir herkommen.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Die Aussprache "gucken" gibt es durchaus und wird auch als korrekt empfunden und auch im Duden angegeben, nur nicht in der Gegend, wo wir herkommen.


Der von mir oben nachträglich gepostete Sprachatlas gibt übrigens auch nicht unseren Kölner Dialekt wieder. Da müsste nämlich statt "schau mal!" "lur ens!" stehen, was nach Schreibregel 2d der _Akademie för uns kölsche Sprooch_ wahrscheinlich als "lug ens" zu schreiben wäre, da intervokalisches "g" regelmäßig wie "r" realisiert wird. <lug>, also ganz ähnlich wie in der Schweiz!

Der Nicht-Kölsch-Akademiker und gebürtige Südtiroler Konrad Beikircher transliteriert es hingegen mit "r":


			
				Konrad Beikircher said:
			
		

> Och nä. Och jo – och jo. O wei – o wei. Lur ens – lur ens. Lurens do am Finster – lurens do am Finster. Da kütt ene Mann – da kütt ene Mann. Da kütt en Frau – da kütt en Frau. Wie die ussüht – wie die ussüht. Wat hät dä för ne Hot – wat hät dä för ne Hot.


https://www.dw.com/downloads/25981421/alltagsdeutsch-kölsch.pdf


----------



## Hutschi

Das von Dir gezeigte Lexikon der Alltagssprache zeigt die Verwendung recht gut.
Kuck / Schau «  atlas-alltagssprache
Neben Guck/kuck gibt es sehr verbreitet "Schau"/"Schau mal" (im Südosten weit verbreitet) und "Lueg"/"Luag" (im Südwesten, Schweiz). Mein Enkel sagt immer "Opa luage".
Also ist da auch "lug" in einer Form verzeichnet.

Der Atlas ist als allgemeine Umfrage entstanden, jeder kann mitmachen. Man soll nur die örtlich gebrauchten Formen angeben.
Zusatz: Letztlich spiegelt es auch Sprachänderungen und Umzüge wieder.
Ich habe schon mehrmals teilgenommen.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe immer “gucken” geschrieben und “kucken” gesagt und erfahre jetzt zum ersten Mal, dass es “kucken” im schriftlichen und “gucken” im gesprochenen gibt!


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe normalerweise "gucken" gesagt und geschrieben. Wenn ich aber jemanden "Kucken" sagen höre und es aufschreibe, verwende ich "kucken", um die Eigenheit zu zeigen.
"Kucken" ist mindestens seit der Rechtschreibreform eine korrekte Schreibweise.  Es wurde aber auch vorher verwendet: "Kuck mal, wer da spricht!" (Film, 1989, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuck_mal,_wer_da_spricht! )


----------



## elroy

Ich habe es immer einfach als Ausnahme aufgefasst. Aussprache und Schrift entsprechen sich ja auch sonst nicht perfekt im Deutschen. „bisschen“ wird z.B. meist „bissjen“ gesprochen, wo doch „-chen“ sonst soweit ich weiß immer ordnungsgemäß mit „ch“ gesprochen wird.


----------



## Hutschi

MissKreation said:


> Kennt jemand die Wortentwicklung? Oder den Unterschied beider Verben?


Im Grimm'schen Wörterbuch ist "kucken" verzeichnet:
Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm



> KUCKEN, kücken, blicken.
> 1) kücken, im 16. jh. und früher:
> ...
> als sprach der wolf und kückte in den gensestal....
> 
> 
> sie selbst (die chorherren) kaum in die kirchen kücken
> ,...
> 
> 
> 2) kucken, auch schon 16. jh.: das mag der rechte trachenkopf heiszen, der zum hindern des bapstesels heraus kuckt. ...


(Kompletter Artikel, siehe Link.)

Vergleiche "Gucken":



> Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm





> GUCKEN, vb. , sehen, schauen. das wort drückt in der schriftsprache meist nur den vorgang des sehens aus. die anspannung des aufmerksam blickenden auges, sein ausdruck und seine richtung wird durch gucken besonders hervorgehoben. daher die häufige anwendung des verbums um neugierde, aufmerksamkeit, aufdringlichkeit des blickes zu betonen oder das sehen durch eine mehr oder weniger enge öffnung zu bezeichnen. 'wegen dieser neugierigen aufmerksamkeit auf gegenstände, ... wie auch wegen der gröszeren annäherung zu dem gegenstande, ... ist es nicht höflich, anstatt sehen gucken zu sagen'


 (ebenfalls Auszug)

Der komplette Text ist viel länger und ich habe viel weggelassen.

Achtung: Sehr alte Rechtschreibung bei Grimm beachten.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ich habe es immer einfach als Ausnahme aufgefasst. Aussprache und Schrift entsprechen sich ja auch sonst nicht perfekt im Deutschen. „bisschen“ wird z.B. meist „bissjen“ gesprochen, wo doch „-chen“ sonst soweit ich weiß immer ordnungsgemäß mit „ch“ gesprochen wird.


„Bissjen“  ist sehr deutlich ebenfalls regional. "J" für "ch" wird meist in Berlin und in einigen früher plattdeutschen Gegenden verwendet.

Noch eine Form:
"Kieken" für "gucken" gilt in Berlin und einigen anderen Gegenden.  Das hat plattdeutschen Ursprung.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich komme aus dem Südwesten (dem hellblauen Bereich auf der Karte) und sage und schreibe "gucken".  "kucken" hielt ich immer für eine norddeutsche Nebenform. Dass die Norddeutschen "kucken" sagen und "gucken" schreiben, war mir neu.


----------



## Demiurg

Gernot Back said:


> Der von mir oben nachträglich gepostete Sprachatlas gibt übrigens auch nicht unseren Kölner Dialekt wieder. Da müsste nämlich statt "schau mal!" "lur ens!" stehen, was nach Schreibregel 2d der _Akademie för uns kölsche Sprooch_ wahrscheinlich als "lug ens" zu schreiben wäre, da intervokalisches "g" regelmäßig wie "r" realisiert wird. <lug>, also ganz ähnlich wie in der Schweiz!


Das kenne ich so ähnlich aus dem moselfränkischen Bereich des Saarlandes.  Das sagen die Leute "lu mol"  (_lug mal_).


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich komme aus dem Südwesten (dem hellblauen Bereich auf der Karte) und sage und schreibe "gucken".


Nun ich _gucken/guggen/kucken_ ja ein vornehmlich umgangssprachlich gebrauchtes Verb und daher meist regional gefärbt. In der Gegend habe ich auch längere Zeit gelebt (südhessisches Dialektgebiet). Und der "Unnerschied zwische de hadde un de weische g" wird sich viel Bedeutung beigemessen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich habe immer “gucken” geschrieben und “kucken” gesagt


So wird es auch schon seit Ewigkeiten bei Deutsch-als Fremdsprache unterrichtet und so haben es auch etliche Generationen deutscher Schüler im Schulunterricht gelernt.

In diesem Thread werden mal wieder überkorrekt irgendwelche erlaubten Ausnahmen zur gleichwertigen Regel hochstilisiert. Mehr als 99.9% aller Bücher erscheinen mit "gucken" und entsprechend Hörbücher mit gesprochenen /kucken/. Das ist die als Standard und korrekt empfundene überregionale Version -- da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hatte Deutsch nicht als Fremdsprache sondern als Muttersprache gelernt und ich habe in der Schule "gucken" als Schreibweise und als Aussprache gelernt.
Auch der Duden gibt als Aussprache "gucken" an: gucken

Man kann natürlich die regionale Form "kucken" als Aussprache lehren. Aber bereits die Schreibweise zeigt, dass das nicht alles ist.

Ich denke, dass sowohl "gucken" als auch "kucken" als Standard vorhanden sind. Man sollte nicht das eine oder andere davon überkorrekt ausschließen, weil man gerade im anderen Sprachgebiet wohnt



Kajjo said:


> So wird es auch schon seit Ewigkeiten bei Deutsch-als Fremdsprache unterrichtet und so haben es auch etliche Generationen deutscher Schüler im Schulunterricht gelernt.



Ich glaube das, aber es ist nur die Hälfte der Wahrheit. Die andere Hälfte ist:

_Anders, nämlich in Aussprache und Schreibweise mit "g", wird es auch schon seit Ewigkeiten bei Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache unterrichtet und so haben es auch etliche Generationen deutscher Schüler im Schulunterricht gelernt. 

Es hängt einfach von der Region ab._


----------



## Kajjo

Dann sind wir uns einig, dass früher nirgends geschrieben "kucken" unterrichtet wurde? Überall eigentlich "gucken" geschrieben wird? Das wäre ja schon mal die erste Hälfte.


----------



## Hutschi

Grimm gibt bereits für Jahrhunderte "kucken" (16. Jahrhundert) und "gucken" (15. Jahrhundert, bereits Mittelhochdeutsch) an. Beide existierten wohl parallel. Ich denke, dass sowohl "gucken"  als auch "kucken" unterrichtet wurde.

Edit: "Deutsch als Fremdsprache" enthält nur "gucken", nicht "kucken". Quelle: Duden - Deutsch als Fremdsprache - Standardwörterbuch


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> So wird es auch schon seit Ewigkeiten bei Deutsch-als Fremdsprache unterrichtet und so haben es auch etliche Generationen deutscher Schüler im Schulunterricht gelernt.
> 
> In diesem Thread werden mal wieder überkorrekt irgendwelche erlaubten Ausnahmen zur gleichwertigen Regel hochstilisiert. Mehr als 99.9% aller Bücher erscheinen mit "gucken" und entsprechend Hörbücher mit gesprochenen /kucken/. Das ist die als Standard und korrekt empfundene überregionale Version -- da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


For war it's worth: Das Sound-Sample in Duden ist [gʊkən] in Forvo finden wir [kʊgŋ], [gʊkən] und [kʊkən].

So richtig nach 99% sieht mir das nicht aus.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das Sound-Sample in Duden ist [gʊkən]


Ja, sehr seltsam. Klingt falsch für mich.



berndf said:


> in Forvo finden wir


Forvo hat weit überwiegend laienhafte Falschaussprachen.


----------



## Hutschi

Dank, jedenfalls. Ich habe etwas dazugelernt. Es ist für mich das Wort des Tages. Ich hätte kaum "kucken" (mündlich) als "gucken" geschrieben.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Forvo hat weit überwiegend laienhafte Falschaussprachen.


99% der Sprecher sind Laien. Und Sprecher definieren Sprache. Profis geben dies nur wieder, definieren es aber nicht.

Du hast aber recht, dass Sites wie Forvo überdurchschnittlich viele hyperkorrekte Aussprachen enthalten, weil Sprecher Wörter vielfach s0 aussprechen, wie sie denken dass man es tun "sollte" und nicht so, wie sie es tatsächlich tun. Forvo ist darum immer mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießen. Was diese Beispiele aber zeigen, ist dass es keineswegs einen Konsens gibt, dass die Aussprache mit [k-] die einzig "richtige" wäre. Es ist bestenfalls die "vorherrschende".


----------



## TKK1

Hutschi said:


> _Die Sachsen sprechen "k" immer als "g" [...]_


Außer in Dresden, wo ebenso gerne hart gekuckt wird.*

Ich bin dort geboren und aufgewachsen. Aus Gefühl schreibe und spreche ich das Wort mit K. Andere Beispiele im Dresdnerischen die nicht 'G-eicht' sind wären Kinnd, Kuh und Kadze. Dazu ein, wenn auch altes, Zitat von Hans Reimann: "Zwar kennt der Dresdner (wie der Laibzjr) kein T und kein P, aber er hat das K. Das hat auch der Leipziger. Nämlich fürs G."

Fazit: Es gibt in Dresden sowohl als auch. Die Karte vom Atlas zur deutschen Alltagssprache, die Gernot gepostet hat, deckt sich damit. "Guggen" hat für mich dabei einen sächsischeren Klang als das was ich als Dresdnerisch kenne.

*wie auch in den lausitzer Dialekten ohne Konsonantenerweichung von K nach G, die in der Karte oben gut zu sehen sind


----------



## Hutschi

TKK1 said:


> Fazit: Es gibt in Dresden sowohl als auch.



Danke.Ich stamme ja aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald, deshalb ist mir diese Feinheit entgangen, obwohl ich schon seit über 60 Jahren in Dresden lebe.
Das liegt auch daran, dass ich nicht in einem "klassischen" Dresdner Dialektgebiet aufgewachsen bin, sondern in einem Neubaugebiet in der Südvorstadt mit vielen neu nach Dresden Umgezogenen.

Interessant ist dabei vor Allem die Abweichung von mündlich und schriftlich.

Und der Einfluss "behaucht-unbehaucht".  Für mich ist stark der Unterschied "unbehaucht-behaucht" hörbar.
Der Unterschied "betont-unbetont" tritt eher wenig auf in meiner Umgebung. Das weiche "g" wird schwach betont, aber es ist unbehaucht. "K" ist dagegen unbetont aber behaucht.

Das Leipziger Sächsisch unterscheidet sich tatsächlich stark vom Dresdner. Ich kenne sehr wenige, die noch Dresdner Sächsisch sprechen. Die meisten sprechen Hochdeutsch mit etwas Akzent.


----------

